# Spurs excuses and whining?



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/si...006/05/no-8-seed-these-kings-are-no-joke.html



> You won't get any argument from Popovich: He refers to the Kings as a "horrendous matchup" for his team, calling Sacramento "a legit 3 or 4 seed." "It's unbelievable that after winning 63 games," he said, "this is who we get."


Whining that after getting the first seed you have to play an 8th seed and are struggling to do so? If Mavs were 3-2 against Sacramento right now it would be labled the biggest choke-job in the history of the playoffs.



> Regardless of the outcome of this series, have the Kings exposed a crack in the Spurs' armor? With Dallas lying in wait, one might think Mavs coach Avery Johnson is ordering swingmen Josh Howard, Adrian Griffin and Jerry Stackhouse into full pads for practice. Not exactly, said Brent Barry. "Unless Dallas finds a secret rule and pulls of a miraculous trade for Ron and Bonzi, it's not going to happen," the San Antonio guard said. "They are a different team than Sacramento; that's just not the way they play."


Translation: The Mavs are soft and we'll destroy them easily in the next round.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Hate to say it, but the statements do have some truth in them.

In basketball, it's all about match-up, and sometimes teams match up well, and sometimes they don't.

Memphis is a great basketball team, and they will kill Golden State Warriors in every game.

Dallas simply can't handle the backcourt of GSW but will manhandle MEM.

Does that mean GSW is better than DAL, and MEM is better than GSW, and DAL is better than MEM? LOL... it only means DAL is lucky that GSW was in no shape to be in the playoffs and they got MEM in the first round.

The "new" SAC is good and creates match-up problems for many NBA teams, but DAL should handle them rather easily. Just a memory refresher, Dallas only lost by 5 points IN SACRAMENTO when they last played in regular season. Couple high notes for that game:

- DAL was on back-to-back game, travelling from UTA to SAC.
- Devin Harris is re-injured in UTA
- Adrian Griffin was injured in UTA
- Josh Howard made an attempt to return. He played in the first half and never returned.
- KVH... enough said (I don't even think he made the trip)

With so many things against this Mavs team, physically and mentally, they managed to lose by only 5 points in enemy territory. What will the Mavs do when they are healthy and in a playoff atmosphere? LOL

Match-up between DAL ans SAC, DAL wins hands down.

Match-up between DAL and SAS, it will be no shorter than 6 games because the two are so evenly matched.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

edwardcyh said:


> Hate to say it, but the statements do have some truth in them.
> 
> In basketball, it's all about match-up, and sometimes teams match up well, and sometimes they don't.
> 
> ...


Couldn't agree more! Though I believe it will be 7 games if we SAS wins even though they are tired.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Brent Barry is a tard. 
He hit that in-and-out-off the rafter-3 pointer in game 2 and thats about it. 

I can't wait for the DAL/SAS series.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Match-up between DAL and SAS, it will be no shorter than 6 games because the two are so evenly matched.


You know, it's a shame we didn't get to play all 4 games against each other with everyone healthy. I'm still of the opinion that a healthy Devin Harris is every bit as fast in the open court as Tony Parker. Also, look what happened in the last game where we won in San Antonio....the big difference is we had J-Ho back. Josh absolutely ran rings around Duncan when they had Bowen matched up on Dirk. To top it off, Dirk was scoring on Bowen and looks to have finally put that problem behind him. When they put Manu or Finley on Dirk it was not even a contest....those two have no hope of slowing Dirk.

Damp and Diop have done far better than I imagined they would when matched up against Duncan. Not that they'll shut him down, but they're at least making him work for it and not letting him just run rampant on the inside.

My take is this....I say the Mavs create more matchup problems for the Spurs than the Spurs for the Mavs. I also believe San Antonio is damn glad they have home court against us (if we should meet) as I truthfully see it as unlikely they could beat us in a best of 7 if we had home court. And I still think we take the series even without home court advantage (and I never would've said that for previous Mavs teams).


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Mavericks_Fan said:


> You know, it's a shame we didn't get to play all 4 games against each other with everyone healthy. I'm still of the opinion that a healthy Devin Harris is every bit as fast in the open court as Tony Parker. Also, look what happened in the last game where we won in San Antonio....the big difference is we had J-Ho back. Josh absolutely ran rings around Duncan when they had Bowen matched up on Dirk. To top it off, Dirk was scoring on Bowen and looks to have finally put that problem behind him. When they put Manu or Finley on Dirk it was not even a contest....those two have no hope of slowing Dirk.
> 
> Damp and Diop have done far better than I imagined they would when matched up against Duncan. Not that they'll shut him down, but they're at least making him work for it and not letting him just run rampant on the inside.
> 
> My take is this....I say the Mavs create more matchup problems for the Spurs than the Spurs for the Mavs. I also believe San Antonio is damn glad they have home court against us (if we should meet) as I truthfully see it as unlikely they could beat us in a best of 7 if we had home court. And I still think we take the series even without home court advantage (and I never would've said that for previous Mavs teams).


I really couldn't agree more.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Mavericks_Fan said:


> My take is this....I say the Mavs create more matchup problems for the Spurs than the Spurs for the Mavs. I also believe San Antonio is damn glad they have home court against us (if we should meet) as I truthfully see it as unlikely they could beat us in a best of 7 if we had home court. And I still think we take the series even without home court advantage (and I never would've said that for previous Mavs teams).


This is by far the best Mavericks teams Dallas has EVER had.

What exactly changed through the years? Our "coach of the year!"

:cheers:


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

I dont like how Barry just disrespected us. We can take the Spurs. I hope Stackhouse posterizes him. Like he almost did Mike Miller.


----------



## MavsChamp (May 2, 2006)

The Future7 said:


> I dont like how Barry just disrespected us. We can take the Spurs. I hope Stackhouse posterizes him. Like he almost did Mike Miller.


Trash talking is part of the playoffs. It's always easy to "talk the talk;" "walk the walk" is the harder part.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Yea I know, I just hate it when scrubs like Barry talk trash.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

The Future7 said:


> .....srubs like Barry


Exactly. He and his brother = SPARES.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

just 1 more win..


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

CbobbyB said:


> just 1 more win..


Yup. I'm rooting for the Spurs too. I'm ready to get this thing started.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Yea I'm reday too. This will be a nice clean series between two team who know each other well.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Barry needs to be quiet.

Really though being 2-2 against the Mavs in the reg season and saying they can beat us easily is a load of bull ****....

Lets get this series on.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

i think you guys are reading too much into this just so you can have a reason to get angry.

now if you wanna actually argue howard is as powerful in the block as artest, you might have something. but as far as i can tell, this just seems like a reason puff y'alls chests out.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

I Start Fires said:


> i think you guys are reading too much into this just so you can have a reason to get angry.


I think they're just bored :lol:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

I Start Fires said:


> i think you guys are reading too much into this just so you can have a reason to get angry.
> 
> now if you wanna actually argue howard is as powerful in the block as artest, you might have something. but as far as i can tell, this just seems like a reason puff y'alls chests out.


Wow.... how did you get to -168071072.30 points?


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

ezealen said:


> I think they're just bored :lol:


Yes, we are bored because we don't even know who our team will play in the 2nd round of playoffs. When your team sweeps the opponents, it's really bad for the fans because boredom sets in.

You are so lucky that you get to watch these competitive and suspenseful games in which your 1st seed team battles with an 8th seed. You lucky dog...


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

So Sacramento and San Antonio flip a coin and let's get on with round 2


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

Mavericks_Fan said:


> You know, it's a shame we didn't get to play all 4 games against each other with everyone healthy. I'm still of the opinion that a healthy Devin Harris is every bit as fast in the open court as Tony Parker. Also, look what happened in the last game where we won in San Antonio....the big difference is we had J-Ho back. Josh absolutely ran rings around Duncan when they had Bowen matched up on Dirk. To top it off, Dirk was scoring on Bowen and looks to have finally put that problem behind him. When they put Manu or Finley on Dirk it was not even a contest....those two have no hope of slowing Dirk.
> 
> Damp and Diop have done far better than I imagined they would when matched up against Duncan. Not that they'll shut him down, but they're at least making him work for it and not letting him just run rampant on the inside.
> 
> My take is this....I say the Mavs create more matchup problems for the Spurs than the Spurs for the Mavs. I also believe San Antonio is damn glad they have home court against us (if we should meet) as I truthfully see it as unlikely they could beat us in a best of 7 if we had home court. And I still think we take the series even without home court advantage (and I never would've said that for previous Mavs teams).


On point.



edwardcyh said:


> This is by far the best Mavericks teams Dallas has EVER had.
> 
> What exactly changed through the years? Our "coach of the year!"
> 
> :cheers:


Mindset and mental toughness. The past Mavs teams wouldve had a 6 game series against the Grizz. Coming out on top yes, but not mentally ready to play the Spurs.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Mavericks_Fan said:


> Translation: The Mavs are soft and we'll destroy them easily in the next round.


You guys have already won the west.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

TheBigDonut said:


> You guys have already won the west.


Holy cow, I slept through the 2nd round?!?


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Well it's as good as done. The Kings are just holding the Spurs up and tiring them out, especially Duncan and Ginobili. The Suns are missing all their effective big men. There were 3 big players in the West, 2 of them are not close to full strength. You guys have a pretty clear path to the Finals. Whether you win there depends on your opponent.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

TheBigDonut said:


> Well it's as good as done. The Kings are just holding the Spurs up and tiring them out, especially Duncan and Ginobili. The Suns are missing all their effective big men. There were 3 big players in the West, 2 of them are not close to full strength. You guys have a pretty clear path to the Finals. Whether you win there depends on your opponent.


Well, I think you underestimate the Spurs quite a bit. Are they unbeatable? Of course not, nobody is. But they're still one of the best teams in the league and they're far from being done in the playoffs. Rest or no rest, they're still going to be a huge obstacle for the Mavs to try to get past.


----------

